# Une application photo comme FiLMiC pro ?



## Youngkriss911 (30 Avril 2018)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si vous connaissez une application comme FiLMiC pour avoir le retour caméra sur un autre appareil iOS avant de prendre une photo ?

je remercie toute réponse


----------

